# butangero



## Qcumber

Does anybody know the term *butangero*? It’s not in my dictionary.

I found it in this sentence:


*Kantoboy, sanggano, butangero at mga iba pang iresponsable na gaya rin nating dapat manamit at kumain oras_oras.*
= Streetboys, loafers, [butangero] and other irresponsible people who, like the rest of us, need clothes and food from time to time.


----------



## Aku

An online Filipino-English dictionary query gives the following definitions of _butangero_:

*hoodlum
*hoodlum n. a rowdy ruffian: _butangero_, basag-ulero

*gangster*
gangster n. a member of a gang of criminals: _butangero_, gangster

*tough*
tough adj. 1 bending without breaking: makunat 2 strong, hardy: malakas, matatag, matibay 3 hard, difficult: mahirap 4 hard, e.g., meat: maganit, matigas 5 hard to influence, stubborn: matigas ang ulo, sutil, mahirap akitin 6 rough, disorderly: magulo · n. a rough person, rowdy: _butangero_, basag-ulero


----------



## Qcumber

Aku, your dictionary seems to be a good one. Could you please end me the URL by PM. Thanks.


----------

